
Meet Pepper, Aldebaran's New Personal Robot With an "Emotion Engine" - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/home-robots/pepper-aldebaran-softbank-personal-robot#.U5DH-kfo2Jk.hackernews
======
georgemcbay
I can't wait to play all my old Playstation 2 games on this robot.

/s

